# Anybody familar with Booneville, Kentucky?



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Found a large piece of land with house around Booneville, Kentucky. 75 acres with a 4/1 older farmhouse some outbuildings and was wondering if anyone is familiar with this area. Already did google search on this area, but was wondering if anybody had any personnal experience with this area?


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Bump


Owsley county, Southeastern Kentucky


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

My family is from there. What do you want to know?


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Jason72 said:


> My family is from there. What do you want to know?


Everything I can about living here with children. Not a wole lot of info on wikipedia or google for this area except outdoor activities. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is some info from city data.

http://www.city-data.com/city/Booneville-Kentucky.html


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know anything about the area but checking random listings sure does show some beautiful properties. Wife is finally ready to get our of the cold but our jobs are going to keep us here a few years longer.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

MikeC said:


> I don't know anything about the area but checking random listings sure does show some beautiful properties. Wife is finally ready to get our of the cold but our jobs are going to keep us here a few years longer.


I'm sitting in south central Kentucky, close to Campbellsville, as I type this and I can assure you, it's not warm and balmy. 

Unless we have a sudden change of weather, it's gonna be a late spring in these parts.


----------

